# Google-MAP und eigene Marker



## berlinkw (9. März 2008)

Hallo
Habe ein Problem beim erstellen eigener Icons.
Die Daten liegen in eine mySQL db. Die Verbindung und abfrage erfolgt über eine eigene Datei.
Die sieht wie folgt aus.
…
var markers = [
<?php
while ($row = mysql_fetch_assoc($result))
{
?>
{
   'latitude': <?= $row["breite"] ?>,
   'longitude': <?= $row["laenge"] ?>,
   'name': '<?= addslashes($row["name"]) ?>',
   'icon': '<?= addslashes($row["icon"]) ?>'
},
<?php
$count++;
}
?>
];

In der Haubseite wird das ganze dann per
<script src="map_data1.php"type="text/javascript"></script> eingebunden.

Dort frag ich das dann per FOR IN Schleife ab.

for (var id in markers)
{
var point = new GLatLng(markers[id].latitude, markers[id].longitude);
var marker = createMarker(point,markers[id].name,markers[id].icon);
map.addOverlay(marker);
}

Leider kommt geht das mit name,markers[id].icon irgendwie nicht.
alle anderen gehen.
Hab mal mir document.write(name,markers[id].icon) geschaut was drinn steht.
Da scheint alles ok zu sein. Ergebnis war redblackgreen

Weiß einer wie man das mit den eigenen Icons machen muß? Oder liegt hier noch ein anderer Fehler vor.

Muß sagen das ich mich erst jetzt im Zusammenhang mit Google-MAP mit Javascript beschäftige.

Hoffe mir kann einer Helfen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen berlinkw


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. März 2008)

Eigene Icons erzeugst du per *new GIcon()*

Wie das genau geht, steht hier: http://code.google.com/apis/maps/documentation/overlays.html#Custom_Icons


----------

